# Mangrove pods



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Mangroves...I see the pods up for trade/sale whatnot every now and again, but I would like to know more about them and how they are good in an aquarium, that is if that is where you are putting them.

I've looked online but I don't quite follow... please elucidate.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They are generally used as nitrate/nitrogenous waste sponges, much like other plants, mainly in SW systems, but also in FW systems. Pretty much it.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> They are generally used as nitrate/nitrogenous waste sponges, much like other plants, mainly in SW systems, but also in FW systems. Pretty much it.


On the SW side they are used in nutrient export; however, the studies I have seen these are more eye candy than very useful. They are very slow growers and thus the nutrient export isn't great. Many of the other macro algaes are great, one of the best is chaeto.

HTH's
Chris


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

I disagree with uderthesea, how come the coastal waters are surrounded by mangroves then??? Of course if you put one or three pods nothing is going to happen but if you dedicate a sump for mangrove propagation things can go crazy LOL


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Just because a coast is covered with mangroves doesn't mean that they are great nutrient exporters.

Do some research........


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

In fact most types of Mangrove have adapted to growing in areas where there are a low amount of "nutrients" and can, instead, take up certain things from the atmosphere as opposed to the water column or substrate.

They are in fact not really nutrient sponges as many people believe.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> On the SW side they are used in nutrient export; however, the studies I have seen these are more eye candy than very useful. They are very slow growers and thus the nutrient export isn't great. Many of the other macro algaes are great, one of the best is chaeto.
> 
> HTH's
> Chris


UTS, I agree with you that using a tree for nutirent exprot is not exactly anything close to 'efficient'. Macro algae is much better, as it actually does the job.

@Symphony: Mangroves can survive in the sea water where no other trees can. That is why they live there, not because they are superb nutrient exporters. The process they have to go to in order to continue their metabolism requires a lot of effort on the part of the tree, and isn't exactly the most optimal condition for growth: salt water, crappy substrate and crashing surf make up a harsh growing condition.


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nevertheless I've been diving in a few coral reefs in the world and Mangroves are of vital importance to the reef. Never seen bunches of chaeto all over the swamp neither deny how in our little systems these kind of algae imports nutrients and helps. But I have seen some impresive systems (Please read Anthony Calfo's work) that include mangrove dedicated sumps.
I'll be suggesting a study on the subject I will like to demostrate how efficient mangroves really are...or not.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

So are these viable for a fresh water tank? I am thinking the natural roots might be nice as a play area for fish.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Mangroves are best kept in a brackish water aquarium with fluctuating salinity levels. It's certainly an interesting plant but unless you're capable of housing a full size one, and they do get big, I'd suggest looking for something else.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Can they be made into bonsi? I love plants and trees. f


----------

